# Browning Gold Hunter 20ga for sale



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a browning 20 gauge Gold Hunter that has a 28 inch barrel i would like to sell. $800.00 Gun is in very nice condition. See pics. please txt at 801-391-4282. Will consider trade for a good semi auto camo waterfowl gun.


----------

